# Gen2 Eibach springs (photos before & after)



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

2016 gen2 RS with Eibach springs. Have about 250 miles so may settle a more. Overall super happy with ride quality and height.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

royce777 said:


> 2016 gen2 RS with Eibach springs. Have about 250 miles so may settle a more. Overall super happy with ride quality and height.


Looks good.

How is the ride? Are you finding you need to go slower on bumpy streets? Mine took almost a year and a half to completely settle.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

looks good man be prepared for your front under lip things to start scraping on everything lol


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice! So, what's the total drop #? Was it just springs or some additional suspension parts too?


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

just springs and eibach states 1.0" front 1.3" rear 

https://eibach.com/us/c-56-car-truck-suv.html


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Looks good.
> 
> How is the ride? Are you finding you need to go slower on bumpy streets? Mine took almost a year and a half to completely settle.


pretty much the same. a little stiffer. 



HBCRUZE2017 said:


> looks good man be prepared for your front under lip things to start scraping on everything lol


I been driving cars way lower for years, this is nothing. They should have came this height from the factory.



Cruzen18 said:


> Nice! So, what's the total drop #? Was it just springs or some additional suspension parts too?


about 1 up front and 1.5 in the rear. just springs on the RS struts and shocks.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

What a difference it makes! You are correct; should have come that way from the factory! Way too much space between the fenders and the wheels.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks good! Much better than stock height.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Anyone know if these will work on the hatch?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Believe they have a hatch version as well, or will shortly....It was discussed in another thread on here awhile back...


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> Anyone know if these will work on the hatch?


As cruzen18 stated, the hatchback version is still in pre-production testing. I was told to expect production springs by the end of summer. So I'd say a month or two.

Also, manufacturers tend to answer their facebook messages a lot faster than an email. Eibach at least gave me a guesstimate, magnaflow can't for some reason. Who knows? Lol


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey, @Ncfutrell...hook me up with some of that guineapig/test car stuff. :signlol:


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

my buddy mike works at eibach and he is in charge of prototype and the reason i was used as the test car . I can ask him about eta on the hatchback ones but probably late summer early fall


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Hey, @Ncfutrell...hook me up with some of that guineapig/test car stuff. <img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/signlol.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Signlol" class="inlineimg" />


Lol I would if I could my friend. I've hit up a lot of manufacturers seeing what all was out there being produced, or in pre-production testing, for the 2nd gen cruze. It's not really a lot right now. I did, however, Google about exhaust, suspension, and performance related manufacturers near me; Then emailed them, if they didn't have facebook. 

I've been in the mustang game since I was just a wee little lad, and a couple of my mustangs were used as test cars. Either by a dyno shop just trying to get into the market, small mandrel bending shops wanting to get into a production exhaust(headers, xpipes, hpipes, catback, turbo manifold, etc etc), little niche shops specializing in one off suspension( strut braces, tie bars, sway bars, lca, uca, subframes).

My point is, in a very roundabout way, hit up everybody and offer your car as a test car for some type of product. Most want you to be local, or at least driving distance, but there are others whom don't care. Just like dating, put yourself out there and see who bites. If anything, you'll have the cruze on their mind, and you'll be on theirs if anything comes of it. 

I hope I don't come off as an ass. Just spreading my experiences lol


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yup thats what i did with my camaro when i got it and ended up getting lucky with afe power and they made intake exhaust headers springs and swaybars for my car all for free 99


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Does anyone know how the spring rates on these compare to the rates on the GM Performance kit? I had an Eibach pro kit back in the day for another car and it was nice, slightly stiffer than stock, but nothing crazy.


----------



## Mannyaplus11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I got word yesterday that the Hatch and sedan will have the same springs. The website will be updated


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Mannyaplus11 said:


> I got word yesterday that the Hatch and sedan will have the same springs. The website will be updated


Thanks. Not surprising since they're really close in weight so I can't see them engineering a different part for our cars. Not for the pro kit anyway which is very much entry level.


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

UPDATE: about 4 months later and roughly 6,000k miles. Spring settled slightly more. Ride height is perfect for a daily. The overall ride quality is still very good! Compared to other vehicles and springs I've had, I will say eibach nailed it on these. I will give an update after they go through winter.


----------



## Mannyaplus11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I emailed and they said the Hatch version is the same as the sedan.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks much better and less like an SUV. The way these cars should come from the factory.

Would these work on the diesel hatch?
https://eibach.com/us/i-10412-pro-kit-performance-springs-set-of-4-springs.html


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Interesting. Just noticed that the hatch springs lower by .8 front and 1.7 rear whereas the sedan springs lower by 1.0 front and 1.3 rear. They're the exact same part number however. I guess the vehicles have different ride heights?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Interesting. Just noticed that the hatch springs lower by .8 front and 1.7 rear whereas the sedan springs lower by 1.0 front and 1.3 rear. They're the exact same part number however. I guess the vehicles have different ride heights?


I suspect the diesel engine may be lighter in weight causing the drop to be just a tad less. Usually, diesel motors are much heavier than gas, but the 1.6 ecotec block is some type of aluminum. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> Iamantman said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Just noticed that the hatch springs lower by .8 front and 1.7 rear whereas the sedan springs lower by 1.0 front and 1.3 rear. They're the exact same part number however. I guess the vehicles have different ride heights?
> ...


Perhaps but there are non diesel hatches which have the same 1.4 as the sedan. That's what I drive ?


----------



## Scottstots (Mar 12, 2020)

royce777 said:


> 2016 gen2 RS with Eibach springs. Have about 250 miles so may settle a more. Overall super happy with ride quality and height.


How many inches are your wheels?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scottstots said:


> How many inches are your wheels?


If they are stock, probably 18".


----------



## Scottstots (Mar 12, 2020)

Don't mean to be annoying but (I'm going to be a little bit annoying) do you know what trim do you have? Lt, ltz, premier?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Scottstots said:


> Don't mean to be annoying but (I'm going to be a little bit annoying) do you know what trim do you have? Lt, ltz, premier?


You can tell it's a Premier by the chrome around the bottom and top of the windows. Just a little fun fact for ya.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Been contemplating doing this to my '18 Cruze LT and after seeing how yours turned out I'm leaning more towards definitely doing this with my car! Looks great!


----------

